# Do you let a puppy "cry it out"?



## Bethl (Apr 30, 2012)

PLEASE do not bash me! I am just asking & don't need a bashing 

Our last 2 pups never cried for 1 minute at bed time.
But we gave the breeder a baby blanket when they were each 3 weeks old and said "please let them, their parents, siblings etc, drag it around. Do NOT wash it". They were able to come to our home with this blanket, slept with it & all was good. This breeder would not do this for us 

Our new one that arrived today - Juliet is 9 weeks old, after a 2 day 16 hr car drive (poor little one) in a good friends arms won't let me leave her sight without crying something horrible.

If she does this at bed time (as I suspect she will) do I let her cry it out?

She can not sleep in bed with me for a variety of reasons. The main 1 is she weighs less then 1 lb & NO WAY am I going to chance rolling on to her.

The ladies who went & got her for me (God Bless them!) DID let her sleep with them at the hotel last night.

I have a spine injury & go into spasms at night some times that I can't control so yeah that is not going to happen.

BUT do I get up with her after knowing she is fed, watered, warm etc., or do I let her cry it out?


----------



## aiw (Jun 16, 2012)

Try putting the crate in the bedroom. The sight/smell/sound of you can be very comforting for puppies. If she still cries then yes, I would let her cry it out... with earplugs. She needs to learn to self-soothe.


----------



## Bethl (Apr 30, 2012)

aiw. Thank you!!!!!! That was my thought too! She came from 15 "siblings" (her mom & her Aunt both had their pups same day within 2 hrs of each other) so she is use to a lot of attention in 1 way or another.

Our 8 month old fur son looks at her like "ya big baby, knock it off" lol 

Right now she is in a box at my feet and not crying. Box won't cry - crate cries? I assume as in box she can see me better.


----------



## Hambonez (Mar 17, 2012)

We let ours cry. When we needed to go get him (to go out or in the morning) we would wait for him to stop, then we'd get him out. We actually found that he didn't cry for more than a minute if he slept downstairs at night instead of upstairs with us. I think he wasn't familiar with being up there. He's almost a year old now and sleeps in bed with us. No crying now!!


----------



## Bethl (Apr 30, 2012)

ham our 8 month old sleeps in our bed now too - he is very aware of my issues and amazes me!


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

Any pics? The price for advice is ...... CUTE PUPPY PICS


----------



## JulieK1967 (May 29, 2011)

I couldn't bear it. Molly cried like her heart was broken when I put her in the crate. She's slept in our bed ever since. Fortunately, she's 14 lbs so she doesn't take up much room, LOL.


----------



## luvmyfurballs (Mar 5, 2012)

Yes let her cry it out, unless she needs something(go outside). Mine hated the crate and cried for about a week, yes a week with no sleep. I was falling asleep at work


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

When I got Lucy, she was 8 weeks old. I had her in a pen in the kitchen with her bed, pellet box and food and water. She cried for the first two nights and I just ignored her and she has been quiet ever since. She uses the pellet box during the night as it is too cold for her to go outside, well below freezing and snow on the ground.


----------



## kbt_guy (Dec 2, 2012)

Our Kerry's crate is in our bedroom. On his first night in our home he started crying when we turned out the lights. I went over to his crate and laid down beside it for just a few minutes to let him sniff and know I was there, then got up and went back to bed. He didn't make another sound. Next night, same thing. Third night, all good


----------



## lil_fuzzy (Aug 16, 2010)

I wouldn't let a puppy cry it out, because I don't see the crying as a behaviour that needs to be punished (or "not rewarded"). The crying is just a symptom of how the puppy is feeling, so I would rather change how the puppy feels so it doesn't feel the need to cry, rather than having the puppy give up crying because it realises it's all alone in the world and no one will come to help.

But in cases where everything else has failed, or the puppy is only crying for attention or because of boredom, then I would consider it.


----------



## doxiemommy (Dec 18, 2009)

You could try covering the crate, that sometimes settles them down. Also, put an unwashed piece of your clothing in the crate, because your scent may help comfort you. And, put the crate in your bedroom.
You may want to take her out once for a potty break. Wait for a second of quiet (seriously, it may not be much more than that), and then let her out for a potty break. Puppies that young can't always hold it through the night. But, if you do need to do this, do not make a fuss, it should be all about business, out to potty, then right back to bed.


----------



## Bethl (Apr 30, 2012)

Will post pics SOON! I swear this is alike being a human mommy all over again lol  I sleep when she sleeps lol

No worries after all - she sleeps with me most of the night, then after her middle of the night feeding (she only weighs 2 lbs! has been vet checked and is healthy just a "runt") and a pee and pooh time, I crate her and she is good to go for about 4 to 5 hours. When she does cry she usually is hungry.


----------

